# Title not available



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

I was trying to record orphan black on my hr24 today and noticed that all the shows on bbca are showing title not available and won't let me set to record. Looks like some shows on a&e are the same way but not all. Anyone else seeing this? Any idea what would cause it?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like you are missing guide data. you can try to reset the HR24 twice in a 30 minute window. This will flush out the current guide data and build a new one from scratch. It can take up to 24 hrs for the entire guide to populate.


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Trying the reboots but its strange that I see the same thing on my other 2 DVRs as well.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Then it could be that you have a 5 LNB dish and the 119 satellite is missing or very low (readings). Or you have an 3LNB dish with poor readings on the 103 satellite


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a 3 lnb. Numbers for 103s are:

47 0 62 75 na na na na
na na na na na na 82 46
73 61 59 57 92 96 77 79
na na na na na na na na

103ca:

na na na na na na na na
91 91 95 89 93 90 91 91
91 89 95 91 90 90 94 92
na na na na na na na na

103cb:

85 86 84 85 79 83 82 84
78 82 82 85 80 82 na na
na na na na na na na na 
na na na na na na na na


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Are you sure your dish is a 3 LNB? If it has one "eye" it's a 3 LNB. If it has three "eyes" it's a 5 LNB.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

look in your receiver settings and make sure the dish type there matches your actual dish installed on your house.


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

It's a 3. I was one of the original testers years ago and it's worked great since until now.

I rebooted last night and there are a LOT of to be announced in the grid 24 hours later. Do my numbers look off for the sat strength?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Your 103cb is not "stellar" but "good enough" to not cause trouble. Is your receiver set up with a Slimline 3LNB?


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes. All three receivers show the missing guide data.


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Anything I can try?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Did you try TWO resets within 30-min to force the Guide Data to rebuild?


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Actually I found that my HR20-700 was having all kinds of trouble - stuck with a 771 error and very hot to the touch. I unplugged it and let it cool down, then plugged it back in and it came up ok. Within a few hours, the guide had filled in on both other DVR's without doing anything else.

Thanks!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Hmmm, that's not good. Is your HR20 in an enclosed cabinet? What do you see for the "internal temperature" in the system information display (press and hold the remote's INFO button until this display appears, then scroll down a bit).


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Shows 127 F.

But it was in power saver mode when I powered it up, so I'm going to give it a few hours and see how hot it gets. It's not in a cabinet and there is plenty of space above it. It is the original receiver from almost 6 years ago though. So, it's been used. :grin:


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

120 F now.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

bgottschalk said:


> Trying the reboots but its strange that I see the same thing on my other 2 DVRs as well.


It is not necessarily corrupted on the HDD; guide data can also get corrupted during the downlink, during the uplink, or other places.

I get "TBA" for a particular channel or a couple of channels once or twice a month; probably a lot more than I even know. But guide data is reacquired regularly, so even if corrupted at one point things usually level out before the show records. And it usually happens on all DVRs at once.

DTV and probably DISH as well has had instances where the guide data was so bad it was causing everyone's DVR to spontaneously reboot, or all of one model, etc., and they have had to resort to sending a reboot twice inside 30 minutes to all customers at once just to get their phone to stop ringing. This is probably why the double-reboot is designed to flush guide data; because they need that option when things go awry.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

TomCat said:


> It is not necessarily corrupted on the HDD; guide data can also get corrupted during the downlink, during the uplink, or other places.
> 
> I get "TBA" for a particular channel or a couple of channels once or twice a month; probably a lot more than I even know. But guide data is reacquired regularly, so even if corrupted at one point things usually level out before the show records. And it usually happens on all DVRs at once.
> 
> DTV and probably DISH as well has had instances where the guide data was so bad it was causing everyone's DVR to spontaneously reboot, or all of one model, etc., and they have had to resort to sending a reboot twice inside 30 minutes to all customers at once just to get their phone to stop ringing. This is probably why the double-reboot is designed to flush guide data; because they need that option when things go awry.


Agreed. But if this was the case here, we should have seen more folks reporting the same issue.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bgottschalk said:


> 120 F now.


Normal operating temps for a 20-700 are 123-126 degrees.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> Normal operating temps for a 20-700 are 123-126 degrees.
> 
> Rich


Yes, that's about right. I used to consider my HR20-700 a mini room heater in the winter time here. :grin:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Yes, that's about right. I used to consider my HR20-700 a mini room heater in the winter time here. :grin:


My plasma TVs are much better for heating rooms in the winter. :rolling:

Rich


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Which for those of us who live in the desert, is a reason to avoid plasmas. I only have smart-dimming LED sets and keep the backlight as low as possible without that hurting PQ. DVRs are supposedly Energy Star green, but I am not sure that means very much. I also have an AVR with a "digital" (class G) power amp section, but it still seems to run a bit warm for as efficient as it is touted to be.

I have converted mostly to LED lighting; I still have a couple of fluorescents that would be hard to replace, and no incandescents at all, not even refrigerator bulbs. I have a difficult time justifying running an air conditioner for the same space that I am running heat-producing items, so I try to minimize that.


----------

